# Where around Fargo to get in some water work?



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

For those of you who train in the Fargo area, any recommendations on where to go for some water work?


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Just east of the Sandhill Archery club is a small retention pond that is great for dog training. Nice rocky shore so you don't get muddy, plus good cattail coverage. I've gone there a few times. Only problem is it's within city limits, so no firearms.

Otherwise the Dakota Retriever Club has land near Dilworth east of Fargo. Have to pay to play, but If you're planning to do a lot of training, the membership is probably worth it.

Only other place I know is the retention pond on 32nd Ave just west of the diversion. I know last year that was a great spot to do lining drills and duck search work. Haven't made it out there this summer, though, so I don't know what the lack of rain might have done to the water levels.

Also on 32nd Ave is that little park just south by the school. There is a fountain and "water fall" that keeps the water relatively clear of junk. Bit of cattail cover on the north end, too. I've used this place on occasion. Good spot to get the dog wet and work on retrieves, but it's pretty limited given the close proximity to residential areas/schools.

Hope that helps! If you need to live fire or work on duck retrieves, you'll probably have to drive out to at least the Alice area and either find some unposted land or bang on some doors. We did that this year when I was training for Remy's UT duck search. Worked out great, and it sure helped pass the time during our 8 straight weeks of blazing hot temperatures.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Join the retriever club. ndrc.org
It's only $50 a year and a couple days helping the club out with events a year. We have lots of land and water for training as well as access to frozen mallards all part of being a member. Also with the vast knowledge of trainers on the grounds almost daily, you'd be hard pressed to find more help while training a dog.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

When I am fishing by the boat access next to the sugar beet plant in Moorhead there is quite often someone throwing a stick in the water for their dogs to retrieve.


----------



## sioux (Mar 3, 2006)

Rendezvous Park in west Fargo has nice pond. I have seen few guys training there.

Sioux


----------

